# Weekly Competition 2019-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 F' R' F' U2 R2
*2. *R' U2 R F' R2 U R
*3. *U F' U2 R U' R2 F' R U'
*4. *F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U2 R' U2
*5. *F2 U2 R U R' U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R B2 D U L' F2 U B F' U2
*2. *B' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F' U B' L2 D2 L' R D' L U F'
*3. *D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 F' L' R2 D' B D' U2 F L' U2
*4. *B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U R' U F' L D' R B R' U2 R'
*5. *L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' B' R' U R B F' R2 U' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' B2 R D Uw2 U2 B2 Rw U Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L R2 Fw' D2 Rw R' B2 Rw R' F2 Rw2 B' L2 R' F Uw B' Uw2 B F' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *L Rw B' Fw2 R' U2 Rw2 R2 U Fw' F2 Rw' R' U2 F Rw' F' D Rw' Uw2 L F' Rw2 R' Uw' U' Rw' B' Fw Rw Fw L' D U' Rw' R' B U Rw2 R'
*3. *B2 Fw2 Uw' F2 D2 U L' D2 Uw2 L2 D R' U2 L2 R Uw2 F2 L2 F2 D' Rw' R2 Fw' L Fw2 U R Uw2 B' Rw Fw2 R' D2 B' Rw B2 Rw D L' D2
*4. *D2 Rw' R' Uw' B R' Uw' B' Fw' F2 Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 U2 R2 B Fw D' Uw' F L B F' U Rw2 Uw2 Rw D' Rw' R' F Uw2 U B Rw2 R Fw' Uw U'
*5. *Uw' Fw2 L Rw U' F2 R2 Uw' F' U2 B' F2 Uw2 R' Uw Rw R F' Uw B Rw2 D Uw' F2 L' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' D' F2 Uw Fw2 R D U Fw2 R2 F' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' R2 Uw' L Lw' U' Bw L' Lw U Lw2 U2 Bw' F' D Dw' U2 Rw' F' L R D' U' L' D Dw' U Rw2 Dw' Uw B' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Fw F2 Uw F' R U2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' D2 Bw2 D2 L' Lw' U Fw2 L' R D2 F Uw Rw2 R2
*2. *Rw B2 Rw Uw Bw' Fw F' Rw Dw2 Lw' Fw D Lw2 B' F' L B L B2 R2 F Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 D U2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw Fw2 F Lw2 Uw Rw2 R U' Rw2 Dw B2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 U2 Fw' D2 Dw Uw2 R U2 R Dw Fw2 Lw' Rw' Uw L'
*3. *D Dw2 R B' Dw R' B' Fw' Uw Rw' U' Fw' D U' B Dw Fw2 Lw' R2 D' Dw2 U2 F' D Uw2 Bw' Dw2 B Bw' Lw Uw2 R2 Bw Lw Rw D2 Fw' D U L Fw' R' F' L' Uw Rw R' Dw' B Fw' F' Uw' L' Rw U2 B' Dw2 Uw' R2 Dw'
*4. *U' Lw R Uw U2 B2 L2 Bw' D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Dw R' U' Bw Fw' Lw2 D' L Lw' Fw Uw' Bw2 L' Rw2 F2 L' Rw F2 L Dw' Uw2 U2 L R' Bw2 L' Lw Rw2 R D B' Uw B2 Dw U' Rw2 B' Bw2 R2 F' Uw2 B2 D' Dw' F Rw Bw' U2
*5. *B2 L2 Fw' D2 L' D' L' U' Rw' Dw2 B Lw Fw Lw Rw R Dw B' D2 Dw' Rw Dw' Lw B D' Dw2 F Dw2 Uw2 L Lw D2 B' Bw L' Lw' R Bw2 Rw R' Uw Lw Dw' B' Lw Fw Lw R2 Fw D' Fw' Rw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 B' Dw' L' F' R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U 3R' 3U' 2U2 2F2 D 2L2 2D2 2B D 2D U2 2R' 3U2 L D' 3R2 R 2B' 2L R2 D2 2D2 2U' U' 3F' 2F 3U' F2 3U' B2 2L2 3R2 2D 3F 2D 2U' U' 2R' D2 3F' 2F2 U2 2F2 U 3F2 2F' 2D2 2L2 3U' 2U2 2R D2 2B2 U B2 3U2 2L2 3U U2 3R' 3F2 R' 2U' L' 3F2 L2 3F' 2U 2F2
*2. *D2 2L' D L 2L' 2R D' R 2U R 3U' 2B 3R2 U 3F 2F' 2U' U2 2B' 3F2 F L2 R2 2B D' 2D' L 2L2 D2 2U' 3F 2F2 F' L 3U' L2 B 3F 2U F' D2 2L' 2R2 3U2 3R 2R R' D 2U2 L' 3F' 3U L 2D' 2U B2 2B F 2R 2B' 2R' R2 U2 2L2 2R2 2U 2B' 3F' D2 2F'
*3. *2U B 3F D2 3U L 3U2 3F2 L 2D2 2U2 L2 2L2 3R 2D' 2R2 2D' 2L' 2R2 2D2 3R 3F2 2L 2F 3U' 2L2 2B2 2U2 L 3R 2U2 B' D 2L' 2R 3U2 3F 2L' 2U B2 2B' 2R2 3U U' B' 3R' 2U 2L2 R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 B2 2U 2L2 2R B 3F' F D R' 2U' 2R' 2U2 B2 2B2 F 2D 2R2 D2
*4. *3U 3F 2U L' 2D' 2B2 2D2 2F' 2D 2L U F' R2 2B 2U2 3F' 2F' 2L' 2B2 U 3F' 2L' 3R2 B 2F2 F 2D2 2U2 2B' 2U' 2B2 2L' U2 2B' 3F2 2D 3R2 2R 2D2 3U R2 2B2 D' 2U' L2 U F' 2U' L' R' D2 2F' D2 3F' F2 3U2 2F 3R' R2 D 2D 3R2 R2 F' 3R2 D' 2L2 2B 3F' 2R'
*5. *2L' 3R' 2R2 R 2F' 2U 3R B2 2D' 2U' 2R2 2B2 F' 3R2 2D F' 3U 2B2 2F F' L2 3F' R 2B2 3F2 F' L' 2D' 3U2 3R2 R D B' 2L 3R' 2R' 3F' 2U U2 F2 D R 2B 3U2 3F2 2D2 2U2 R' 2D2 2U' 2F2 F R 2B' D2 2F' 2R 3F' F2 R' 2F' F2 2D2 2B' 2F2 U 2B 3R' 2R' R

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 2L' 2R2 2U 3B2 3R2 3D 2F' 3R' D 2B2 L 2B 2F L2 3D' 2B' D 3U2 2F F 2R R' 2F 2U2 2L2 D' 3D 3U2 F 3U 2F 2R 3D U 3R 3D2 2F' F' L 2L' 3F2 3D' 3L2 3B' 2F 2U2 L' 2F L2 3F2 2F2 2D' R2 3B' 2D2 3R' R U' 2L2 3R2 R' 2D 3D F' 2D' 2F L' D' L2 3D B2 3F' 2F2 D 2D' 2U' 3L2 R2 D' 2L 2B' 2D 2U2 2L2 B' 2B2 F' 2U L 3L 3D L 2B2 D' F' L 2R' 3U' 2L'
*2. *3B' 2U' 3B2 2F2 L2 3L2 B2 2B 3B' D2 2L' R B D 3D 2U 3L' 3R2 2R' D' U' 2L2 3B 2L2 F 3R' 2U2 L' 3F2 3L2 2U 3L' 3B D2 2D2 3R' B2 F2 3D U2 2F L B' 3B 2R2 2B 3L 2F2 2L2 3L2 B R 3D' 2F L2 R' 2U 2R B 3F 2F 2D' 3D' 2U 3L R 3U2 R U' 2F' F' D' U2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2R' 2F2 2D2 L R 2B' 3R 2B2 F 2U U' 3R' U B2 2B 3B2 3F 3L 2R2 R' 2B' L' 3L2 R2
*3. *2B' 3F2 F 2L2 3L2 B U' 3L2 3F 3R2 2D' 3R' 2R' D2 L' 2L' U 2F' L' B2 3B 3F 3L' U 2F' 2L' D2 3D 2B2 3B' 3R D2 2D2 3U 2L2 F 2D' 2L2 3U2 3B' 2L2 B2 3R 2R' D2 3U2 2U2 3F2 2D' U' 3R' 2D2 B 2F2 D F2 3R B' D2 B2 2F 3D' 2L 3R2 U2 F' L2 3R2 2F2 R2 3D' L2 3D2 2L' 2F2 3U' U' L 2L' 3L 2U' 3L2 B' 2D' 3D2 2L 2F 3D B' L2 B2 3D' U' B2 3B' 2F2 2D2 B 2F F2
*4. *2B2 3R2 R B 2D2 3R2 B' 2D2 B' 3F' F2 2L2 2U' 3B 2F2 L' 2L' D 3D2 3U' 3F 3R2 F' D 3R' 3D B 3B L2 2U2 L R' D' 3U 2B F' 3D 3F F' U 3L2 2B2 3L' 2D' 3L' 2D2 2B 3R' B2 3D' 3U2 L2 3L2 2R R D2 3D2 2U' B' 2F2 3L2 3D B' 3B2 2F L' 2B' 3B' 2L R2 D' 2L 2D2 B2 2B 3D 3U' 3R 3B2 U' 3B F R2 2U2 B 3R2 2B' 3F' 2F 3R' R2 2F 2R 3F2 L U B 2D 2B D2
*5. *3F' 3U2 3L' B2 D 2D' 2L' B' D 2R D' 3D L' D' 2D 2F2 3R' 3D' 2L' 3R' 3F' F2 3R' B' 3F 2F 3U' L' 3D 3L' 2U L' 2D 3L 3D 3L 3U 2L2 2B L' 2U' U 2F' 2L' 3B L' 2L2 U2 2B2 3F 3U2 B 3B 3D2 3B' L2 2L 3R 3D' 3U2 2U' U2 3B D 2U B' D2 R' 3B2 2F2 3D2 3U B2 L 2D2 3U R 2B 3F' 2U' U' L2 3L R2 3U' F' D' 2L' B2 2U2 2F2 2D' 2U' 2B 2U2 3L' 2B' D2 2D' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F R' F' U'
*2. *R2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F2
*3. *U R U2 R F' U2 F' U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R U' L U2 F R L2 F2 B D2 L F B' D' U L R B' F2 D Fw' Uw2
*2. *B2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U D' R' D2 R' U R2 F R' L2 U' L2 Fw' Uw
*3. *F' U L D' F' R' U' L B' F U R' U2 F L2 B F2 U F' D Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B D2 Uw U2 R' F L2 Fw' D' Uw' B2 Fw Uw B Uw' B2 Fw L U L2 Rw D' B' D B' R2 Fw L Fw F' L2 Uw' Fw' U' R' Fw D2 U2 R2
*2. *Uw L' U L B D U F' L' F2 L Fw Rw2 B Fw' Uw U2 L Fw L2 R Fw D B R' Fw' D Fw R2 D2 U' F' R Fw' D2 L2 U2 F2 D B'
*3. *L U' B L Rw' R' Uw' U2 F' R' U' F2 Rw R F' Rw2 D2 F' R D Uw2 Rw' D' B' Fw F' Rw D B' Fw' L D' R2 D2 U R' Uw' B2 U' L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Bw Fw' Uw2 F' D2 U' Lw2 Rw' D L2 R' Fw2 Uw L' Fw F' Lw D' Fw' F' Uw Bw F2 Rw D F' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Uw Lw2 Fw' L' Uw' B' L2 F' Dw Uw U' B2 L B Bw2 F' U' R' D R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B D' F2 Dw2 Bw2
*2. *Lw Dw U2 L' B' F Uw2 Bw' Lw' D' Uw Bw' Dw' U' B' F' Dw2 B2 Fw' F2 D' Dw' R2 Bw D B2 Rw' U2 Lw' Dw U' B2 Fw' D2 F' L' Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw U Fw L' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Bw2 U' Rw B2 U B2 F2 R U2 Fw2
*3. *Lw2 R D2 F Dw R2 Fw2 L2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw L' Dw2 B' Lw Rw Fw' Uw2 U2 B' R' U Lw Uw2 U L2 Bw' D' L2 Dw Uw2 Fw' L Rw2 Bw2 Dw Fw' U' L2 Lw Bw' D U' F U L2 F' L' Dw Bw2 Fw' D2 U' B F Lw' Fw U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2L' 2D2 U' 2R' 2B 2R 2U' F 2L' 3R 3U' 2U2 B 2U' U2 2F 3R' 2F2 F2 3U' L' D 2U' L 2R' R D2 2D' 3F D L' 2L 2R2 2D' 2B' 3U' L' 2L2 2R' D 2B' L2 2B2 L' 2L 2F' L2 3R D2 3F2 2F L' F2 D 2D 3U' 2U' U' F' 2L2 D 2U2 2B 2D U L' 2L F2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 2B 3B2 3U2 B' 2U 2F2 3L' U' 3L2 2U L' 2L' R' 3B2 3L2 3B' 3F' 3L2 D' 3R R 3D R' 3B2 U' F' L' 2L 2B' 2U' 2R' 2D L2 3R' 2U' 3L D B' L D2 L F 3D 2R 3U2 2U' U2 R D' 2U 2B' 3B' 2D2 3R2 2R2 3B' 2F2 U2 2B' D2 2U 2L2 3F' 2D2 3U2 L2 B2 3U2 F2 3D 3U' B2 D F 2L' 3L2 2U2 B2 D B2 3D' 2R R2 D 2D' U2 2L 3R' 2B2 2D B2 3B2 3U 3F' D' 2U 2F' 2D' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U R' D' R L D2 R L U F' B U F' U2 B F' U F L' Fw' Uw'
*2. *R B R2 U2 F' D L R2 U L2 D U2 R2 L D R U L' U' F' D Rw' Uw
*3. *D' R2 U' L D' U2 B2 U2 R' U' D' L' D' L2 F D2 L2 B' U Rw2 Uw
*4. *D2 U B D' B' R D2 F2 L2 F2 D' U B R' D' R D' U2 L U2 D Rw2 Uw'
*5. *U' B U F2 L' R2 B U2 F L F' B D2 F R2 U L2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *F B' R B L' R2 F R2 B R' L2 B2 L' R U' R L F' R2 U' F Rw Uw
*7. *D L R2 F B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 L' B' U R B U' F D' F' Rw' Uw'
*8. *D2 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 D U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 D' R' F2 R U' F2 U Rw'
*9. *F R B L2 F R2 D2 B' R L2 U' F2 U F D L2 U' B U D' Rw Uw2
*10. *B' F2 U' R' U2 D' L2 B L' U' B' U2 B2 D' U F' D2 R' F' L2 B Rw' Uw2
*11. *L D2 U F' R2 D U' L2 F2 U' B2 F' U' L B R F2 L' R Fw Uw'
*12. *L' F' B' D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F U' D F R2 D B' R2 D2 R B Rw
*13. *U D' B2 U2 L' D2 F U B F U' R' U' D' L' F2 U2 B L' B F
*14. *R F2 U2 D2 F2 D L U L R' D R2 U' L' D U' R D2 B' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *R' U L' B2 R L' F' D' U F2 D L R' D2 F' D2 L2 B D' R2 Fw Uw'
*16. *B2 U2 R' U R2 F2 B U L' B F D2 B2 R2 U F' L2 R F' U' D
*17. *D2 R D' U2 L2 R F D' U F2 L U2 L R U' F' L' R' B L' R Fw' Uw'
*18. *B2 L R' B D' F' R D2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F R U2 F R'
*19. *U2 R B2 U' F' L U B L U2 L' D U2 F2 L2 R2 U B D' F' R Fw Uw
*20. *F2 B2 D B' F L' F B2 U2 F U B' F L' R B2 F U' F2 U F Rw2 Uw2
*21. *R2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' D' B2 U2 B2 L D2 R Fw' Uw2
*22. *L' R' B' F' D B' R2 D L2 F' R L2 D B' U2 R' L' F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*23. *B2 F L2 U2 R2 F D' R L2 B F L D B' U2 B R' U2 L D' R Fw Uw'
*24. *B2 U' R U2 R L' B2 F' R' B' D L' R' F' L' B2 R2 F' U2 D Fw' Uw2
*25. *L F2 U F2 U2 B R' F' L' F R2 L' D2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 U Fw Uw'
*26. *R2 B2 L' D2 F' B R2 D' U2 R2 B' R2 L U2 B2 R' B2 R U' D' B Rw Uw'
*27. *F' B U' D2 L' D2 R F R' B' R2 D' R L2 B2 D L F' B2 L' Fw Uw2
*28. *D L2 B' D' L' B' U2 L2 D2 B U' L U R L B2 L U R D' F Rw2 Uw'
*29. *D F2 D B F' R2 B' D' B U R' D2 B U' D R' F' D' R Fw' Uw2
*30. *R' D U R2 F2 D R D B R' D2 U R D2 U' B' L F2 R D2 U' Fw Uw
*31. *L' B' U' L' U2 L' U' D F' B R' L2 U2 B F' L' F' U2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*32. *F2 B R B' L2 R2 D F2 B2 R' B2 R2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D' F2 Rw' Uw'
*33. *F B' R B2 R2 B' F' L' D U' R2 D U' F2 B R' L' U' L' U D Fw' Uw2
*34. *L2 D F L2 F' B L' D' U2 R D2 L2 U2 D' B F L' R B' Rw' Uw2
*35. *R' U' L' D' R D' R2 F D' B F L' B' U2 R L2 F2 U B U R2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F' R' U' D' R U B2 L2 F L F2 U' L' B R Fw Uw'
*37. *U B U' F' U' F' D R L' B2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 D2 R' F U' L
*38. *B' F2 U2 R D' B F' D R F' U2 L' R' D' L B' L' F' B D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*39. *U' B' U B' U2 R2 B2 F L' B' L' D2 L2 F2 L' D' B L R U' Rw Uw'
*40. *L' R2 D2 R2 L' F' L F' L U' D B2 U' D2 L B' D2 L' B' R F' Rw Uw2
*41. *D F2 L D' F' D B' U D L' R B D2 L R2 U2 B D' F' Rw2 Uw
*42. *R2 D' R2 U B L' B' F' U' R' F U' D' F2 B' U' B' L F' D2 Fw Uw2
*43. *B' U' D F B2 L' U2 B' U' B' R2 L2 D2 L' U2 D R2 D L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*44. *L' B2 F' D2 F B R F R' L U2 L2 U2 B2 D' R U2 D R2 F Rw2 Uw'
*45. *U F' L F B D' R' D2 B2 R L' F R2 L2 D2 U' F L' D L' B' Rw' Uw'
*46. *D L' R B D2 U' B2 U2 F2 B' U' L D L R U D2 F' L U2
*47. *F' D R B' F L D L U' R2 U F' L F R' D' F D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *D' R B2 U R2 B' D L' B' D' L B' F U2 D' F' R2 B' R' L
*49. *D' R' U2 B' F' L' D' U L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *U' B2 F R' U' L' B2 F U2 R2 B R' B2 F2 U2 R2 L' B R2 B Rw' Uw'
*51. *L' D2 B U F2 U' D L' U2 L' F' U' F D2 B' R' U L2 U2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*52. *B D' B L' R' B U' B U' B2 F' U D2 R2 F' B R' D2 U L2 F' Rw Uw
*53. *L' R' F2 R L' F' D L B' L D' L U L D' L D' L2 D U Fw Uw'
*54. *D' B2 U' R' L' F2 B2 D' F L2 B L2 D U' L R2 D' F2 R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*55. *F2 L' B' U' F U R2 L U L' R' D R2 L F' D' U' F2 B' R U2 Fw Uw
*56. *B2 L2 F U B D' B' U2 B2 U D R' U2 L2 B2 D' B D' U2 Rw Uw2
*57. *U2 F2 B' D2 F2 D' B' D L F2 U' B' D F2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' B' Rw Uw'
*58. *R2 D' B2 L' U D' B F2 U' D L U2 B F R U2 D B' L2 R2 U' Fw Uw'
*59. *F R F' L2 F' R' D' F D' B' D2 L' U2 D' B D U2 L2 F L' Fw Uw'
*60. *R B2 R' B L D' F U D' B' R' B2 U2 D2 B2 D' R F2 R2 L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*61. *U B2 D2 B' F U R L' U' L' B U2 B' R2 L B' D L U F2 D Rw2 Uw2
*62. *U B2 R L' B D2 F2 U2 B' U' F B R' F B' U' D2 B2 U' B' Rw Uw
*63. *D' U' B D' U' L' B' D' B R' L2 D U R2 U B F L F D L Fw Uw2
*64. *R2 D R2 F2 D U2 B' U2 L B' F' L R D' R U' L R F R2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*65. *D2 F2 L2 B R' F' R F' U L D2 L' R' D' U2 L U' D' R2
*66. *L B R2 U' B' R2 B L F B' D R U' R2 F B2 U D' F' L Fw' Uw'
*67. *B D F' D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R' U' F2 L2 R' D' U2 L' F' U2 Rw' Uw
*68. *D F D L' D' R D F B' R' D' F2 D L' D2 U F2 L' R2 F Rw' Uw2
*69. *F2 R2 D2 F' U' B' D2 F D2 U' L2 R D F U R F' D L' U' D2 Rw2 Uw
*70. *R L' U R B' L' R B2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' U' L Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D' R2 D U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F' D' L' F' D B2 L2 R U'
*2. *R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L' U R2 B L2 D2 U B L R'
*3. *R U2 B2 R D2 R' F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2
*4. *D2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L D2 F' D2 U' B' U2 R D
*5. *F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L' B' D U2 F D2 L' U' B2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D L2 R F R F' R F2 R
*2. *R2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D B2 F L B2 L' B R B' R2
*3. *F U' D2 L' B' L B L B' L B2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2
*4. *B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B' L' B' F' U' B' L2 B' F2 R
*5. *B' U2 L2 F2 D F L2 U2 F' R L2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 R L2 B2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 D' B' L2 R D' R2 D' B R2 F2
*2. *L F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L' B2 U2 F U L' U R' F U2 L' D' R2
*3. *R' F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' L' D' F' D F2 R B
*4. *B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L' R D' B2 R D2 B D F R
*5. *F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L2 U' L B' U L B U' F' U' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U F' U2 B' R' F' L2 D B U' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B D2 F' R' D2 B' L' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D' U L D2 F' U' F L2 B2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U2 F R' U R' U2 R U'
*3. *R2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U R B U R B2 L U2 R' U2 B
*4. *Rw' B2 F Rw2 B' F Rw' D L Rw' F U' L Uw2 B' Fw' D' Uw2 U Rw2 U' B' Fw F2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 F' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw L F' Rw2 R U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F R2 F2 U F' R2 U2
*3. *B' R U L' B' U D2 B R2 U' D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2
*4. *D' R' D Uw' L' Rw' B' R Uw2 L D2 U Rw' Fw' D2 U Fw2 D U' R' D' Uw F Uw' R2 D L Rw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' U' Fw2 U Fw' Rw2 D' Fw2 R'
*5. *D Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 F D' Dw' Uw' Fw' R2 Uw' Bw' U' F U2 Fw Lw' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw Rw' Dw B' D' Dw2 Uw' R' D Bw Fw' U' R2 Bw' L Fw L' Dw Bw2 F D U' R2 D2 B Fw L' Dw Lw' Dw Fw' R' B Uw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' D'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U2 F' R F' U R U
*3. *D F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 D' F L2 R F U B D' L B2 D
*4. *U' B2 D' U2 L R' U' L' D2 Fw F L2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 R' B L' F Rw Fw Rw2 D' Fw2 D R' B2 F' Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw Rw2
*5. *Lw F' U2 Rw2 Dw Rw' B Fw2 F D2 Lw2 B' Bw2 R Dw' U2 F Rw' Bw2 F' Rw Uw Lw B' U Lw B Dw R' Bw2 Dw2 U' B Lw Dw2 L Fw' L2 D2 L2 R' Bw2 D U Lw' Rw' U2 Fw' Rw' R F2 L2 D' Lw' Rw' R2 U2 Lw' R2 U2
*6. *B 2B' 2R2 2F2 U' 2F F2 L' 3F' 2L' D 2L 2U 2B' 2F2 2L2 2D' L2 3R 2R' 2F2 2R B2 L' R2 U2 F' 3U' 2R' U' F2 2R2 2B' L2 2L' 3F 2L' 2U2 U2 B' 3F2 3R' 2U U' 2L' R' F 3R R' 2U L D' 2L' 2U 3F2 U2 F L2 R' D B' 2F2 L' 2D 3F F2 D 2B2 3R2 B2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R F2 U' F2 U'
*3. *U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 R2 U F U' B' R' U2 B L R' U2 B
*4. *R2 B2 F L B2 L Rw2 R2 U2 B' Rw' D Fw U2 Rw' Uw U2 L R' F L' Fw2 L Fw2 Uw B' U2 B' L' B' Uw B' Fw2 F L D Fw' R2 Fw F'
*5. *Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' L2 F2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Uw Rw' Bw2 L Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 L Lw' Fw' U' Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw' Lw2 R2 F2 Dw' F2 D' U' F2 D' Dw' U2 L2 Lw Dw2 U R' Bw' Dw' Bw F U' L Rw2 U F Uw2 Rw' R2 Bw U2 B' Lw Uw L'
*6. *2F' 2U' U2 2R2 F' D 2D 2L' 2D2 2U B 2F' 3R 2B' D 3F' D2 2B' D 2U 2R' 3F' 3U2 U2 2B2 2L' 2B2 F' 2D' 2U' U' B D2 2B' 2U 2L' 3R2 2R 3F' F 3R 2R D 2B2 2F 2U' L' 2L 2D2 3U' 2L 2R' B 2R B2 F D 2D L' D2 L 3R2 F' 3R' U F 3U2 L 2D2 B'
*7. *L D 2F 2D L 2L2 D 2U 2R F 2R2 2D2 U 3F' U' 2F2 F' 2D' B2 3R' 2U2 3L B 2B2 3U2 3B2 2L2 3U 2U' 2R' 3U F2 2U' L B2 3F L' 3R' 2R' 3D 3U2 2L 3D2 2B2 3F' 2U2 2B' 2U 3R' 2D2 3F2 L' 2B' 3B D2 2U' 2B2 3U R 3U' 2U2 L B' L B2 F 3U 3L 3U2 B 2R' 2F R' 3B 3L2 3R2 3D' R B' 3F D' 2B F2 3R 2F2 2L' 2B 3F L2 2L 3R2 2F 3L2 F 2U F' 2U2 2R' B U

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR1+ DL5- UL4+ U6+ R0+ D3+ L2- ALL3- y2 U3- R1- D3+ L3+ ALL2+ UL 
*2. *UR1+ DR5- DL5+ UL5+ U6+ R4+ D3+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R6+ D1+ L5- ALL4+ UR DL 
*3. *UR1+ DR4+ DL5+ UL1- U5- R5- D2+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1+ D2- L4- ALL6+ UR DR 
*4. *UR4+ DR3+ DL5+ UL3- U0+ R5- D5+ L5- ALL5- y2 U6+ R0+ D0+ L1+ ALL0+ DL UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR1- DL2- UL4- U3- R5+ D4+ L1- ALL1- y2 U4+ R2- D2+ L3- ALL4+ DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L' U B R U' R B l b' u
*2. *L U' L' R U R U R'
*3. *L B L B R' U R' B l u'
*4. *R L U' R' U L B' l' r u
*5. *U L R' L' U B U' L' l u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) /
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L' B R B L' R' B' R L'
*2. *R B R' L' R' U' B' L R' U' R'
*3. *U B L' B L' R' L' R' B' U' R'
*4. *L R L B R' U' R B' R B' U'
*5. *U B U' L U B U' L U L R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F2 U F' R2 F' R' F U'
*3. *B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' B' D U' L' D' F2 L2 F'
*4. *Rw' Fw D Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw D' Rw' B' U' Fw D' B2 Fw2 L' U B F2 R F' Rw' Fw2 L' R B' U' Fw R B' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' D Uw' L' U2 L' Rw'
*5. *D B L' R2 D' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Lw Bw' F2 Uw Bw' R2 F Dw' Fw D' Fw F2 L2 Rw' R B' R Fw2 U B Fw2 F Dw F2 Lw Dw2 U L' Lw Rw' U' B2 Fw' L B' U2 B2 Bw R Bw' Uw2 Bw2 U2 Rw' B' Rw' B' Fw' Dw2 R B2 Rw'
*OH. *L' U B R2 F U' F2 B R' F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D
*Clock. *UR5+ DR1+ DL1+ UL2- U2+ R3+ D1+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R5- D5+ L1- ALL4- UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U L R' B' L U L' l' u'
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2)
*Skewb. *U R B R' U' B R B R' B' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' B' l' f' F' l r' b' f' L' B' L' F R B L R B
*2. *B' b' B r' b f F' r f' L' B' L R' B R' B' F' R'
*3. *R b l' L' b l' f' F f R' F' L R F R B'
*4. *B R' f F L l' f l' b R' B' F' L F L B
*5. *B' R l' L' f' r' b' l' R F R' F L' B' L' R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Bw' Lw' B Uw Lw U' L' Rw' R B Uw Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw' l'
*2. *Uw' L' Rw' U' Rw' L' B Rw Lw R' B Rw Lw Rw' Bw Lw Rw Lw' Rw' u' l' b
*3. *Uw' B Lw' B' Lw' Rw' U' L' B' Uw Bw Rw Uw Rw Uw Bw Uw Lw' b'
*4. *Rw' L' Rw R' Lw Uw' B Uw' L R' Lw Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw' l r b'
*5. *Uw Bw' U Rw' Bw U' Rw L' B Uw R Uw Rw Bw Lw' Uw Bw Lw' Rw' u l r


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2019)

Results for week 36: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(160)
1.  1.24 Legomanz
2.  1.48 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.52 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.57 TipsterTrickster
4.  1.57 asacuber
6.  1.62 OriginalUsername
7.  1.66 Varun Mohanraj
8.  1.74 Alexis1011
9.  1.81 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  1.83 ExultantCarn
11.  1.89 dat1asiandude
12.  1.93 Sean Hartman
13.  1.97 JackPfeifer
14.  1.99 Dylan is nub
15.  2.22 Coneman
16.  2.26 Mateusz Kozioł
17.  2.44 mista
18.  2.47 CubingwithChris
19.  2.52 [email protected]
20.  2.55 JoXCuber
21.  2.59 Angry_Mob
22.  2.61 Trig0n
23.  2.68 PokeCubes
24.  2.69 Jbacboy
25.  2.70 NathanaelCubes
26.  2.71 thecubingwizard
27.  2.72 Michał Krasowski
28.  2.74 Luke Garrett
29.  2.76 Jscuber
30.  2.89 jaysammey777
31.  2.91 DhruvA
32.  3.03 jancsi02
33.  3.05 Magdamini
34.  3.14 Logan
35.  3.15 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.15 cuberkid10
37.  3.16 BenGotts
38.  3.17 PugCuber
39.  3.26 Clément B.
40.  3.27 Cuber2113
41.  3.28 Cuz Red
42.  3.37 NoProblemCubing
43.  3.40 MTOBEIYF
43.  3.40 OwenB
43.  3.40 eyeball321
46.  3.42 Xauxage
47.  3.44 G2013
48.  3.49 Color Cuber
49.  3.54 skewber10
50.  3.60 DGCubes
50.  3.60 TheCube4226
52.  3.61 2017LAMB06
52.  3.61 MrKuba600
54.  3.67 AidanNoogie
55.  3.69 V.Kochergin
55.  3.69 Brayden Adams
57.  3.70 bennettstouder
58.  3.71 Toothcraver55
59.  3.75 MCuber
60.  3.78 NewoMinx
61.  3.81 jackeyguy
62.  3.83 Shadowjockey
62.  3.83 Zeke Mackay
64.  3.84 Ontricus
65.  3.90 Fred Lang
66.  3.91 tJardigradHe
66.  3.91 2018JAIN01
68.  3.92 João Vinicius
69.  3.94 Wilhelm
70.  3.97 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  3.99 Rollercoasterben
71.  3.99 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
73.  4.03 AlphaCam625
74.  4.05 ichcubegern
74.  4.05 Mbozcan
76.  4.07 Underwatercuber
76.  4.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
78.  4.14 Keenan Johnson
79.  4.15 Infraredlizards
80.  4.16 big_moe5
81.  4.17 Coinman_
81.  4.17 riz3ndrr
83.  4.20 JMHCubed
84.  4.25 abhijat
84.  4.25 dhafin
86.  4.28 Laura
86.  4.28 danvie
88.  4.31 nikodem.rudy
89.  4.36 BleachedTurtle
90.  4.42 d2polld
91.  4.44 GTGil
92.  4.49 Immolated-Marmoset
93.  4.50 Antto Pitkänen
93.  4.50 OJ Cubing
95.  4.52 gutte02
96.  4.53 Parke187
97.  4.56 Liam Wadek
98.  4.59 remopihel
98.  4.59 Isaac Latta
100.  4.64 niclas.mach
101.  4.67 colegemuth
102.  4.68 sigalig
103.  4.71 milo black
103.  4.71 Billybong378
105.  4.80 Michael DeLaRosa
105.  4.80 MattP98
107.  4.84 begiuli65
108.  4.89 Letmeinpls
109.  4.91 abunickabhi
110.  4.92 swankfukinc
111.  5.02 Koen van Aller
111.  5.02 Little Sunrise
113.  5.08 Julio974
114.  5.13 Axel Lönnstedt
115.  5.15 SpeedCubeReview
116.  5.22 pizzacrust
117.  5.27 Natanael
118.  5.33 Cooki348
119.  5.35 topppits
120.  5.37 qwer13
121.  5.44 Glomnipotent
122.  5.47 Aadil- ali
123.  5.48 CubingCrazy
124.  5.49 Bogdan
125.  5.50 zhziong
126.  5.56 Poketube6681
127.  5.58 brad711
128.  5.64 whatshisbucket
129.  5.75 Owen Morrison
130.  5.93 skewby_cuber
131.  5.94 Kal-Flo
132.  5.97 InlandEmpireCuber
133.  5.98 sascholeks
134.  6.08 wearephamily1719
135.  6.10 dschieses
135.  6.10 CaptainCuber
137.  6.12 [email protected]
138.  6.21 Dylan Swarts
139.  6.27 John Benwell
140.  6.31 Nayano
141.  6.45 MarkyGames7
142.  6.46 Comvat
143.  6.67 Lewis
144.  6.69 VIBE_ZT
145.  6.71 aarush
146.  6.93 jake.levine
147.  6.95 OriEy
148.  7.21 UnknownCanvas
149.  7.24 fun at the joy
150.  7.51 toinou06cubing
151.  8.02 [email protected]
152.  8.26 Mike Hughey
153.  8.57 Petri Krzywacki
154.  8.58 freshcuber.de
155.  8.66 PingPongCuber
156.  8.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
157.  12.48 Jacck
158.  12.73 MarkA64
159.  13.03 Apolo
160.  15.92 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(195)
1.  6.97 Varun Mohanraj
2.  7.12 Jscuber
3.  7.19 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.29 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  7.35 NicoCuber1
6.  7.48 Luke Garrett
7.  7.91 Jbacboy
8.  8.00 OriginalUsername
9.  8.11 Sean Hartman
10.  8.19 JackPfeifer
11.  8.24 thecubingwizard
12.  8.29 jancsi02
12.  8.29 CubingwithChris
14.  8.58 Manatee 10235
15.  8.74 zhata
16.  8.76 asacuber
17.  8.93 cuberkid10
18.  9.02 Michał Krasowski
19.  9.14 Micah Morrison
20.  9.16 tJardigradHe
21.  9.18 MichaelNielsen
22.  9.27 speedcuber71
23.  9.28 AriIsSleeping
24.  9.30 Magdamini
25.  9.34 AidanNoogie
26.  9.39 JoXCuber
26.  9.39 [email protected]
28.  9.42 jaysammey777
28.  9.42 Toothcraver55
30.  9.44 Owen Morrison
31.  9.47 2017LAMB06
32.  9.55 G2013
33.  9.60 BenGotts
34.  9.66 Shadowjockey
35.  9.75 ExultantCarn
36.  9.94 jackeyguy
37.  9.96 Zeke Mackay
38.  9.99 MrKuba600
39.  10.01 NathanaelCubes
40.  10.02 Ontricus
41.  10.04 riz3ndrr
42.  10.08 Legomanz
42.  10.08 ichcubegern
44.  10.11 MCuber
45.  10.14 Laura
46.  10.16 tc kruber
47.  10.21 NewoMinx
48.  10.26 AlphaCam625
49.  10.27 TipsterTrickster
50.  10.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  10.46 Mateusz Kozioł
52.  10.48 DhruvA
53.  10.53 PugCuber
53.  10.53 Wilhelm
55.  10.66 Keenan Johnson
56.  10.71 niclas.mach
57.  10.81 MTOBEIYF
58.  10.92 Clément B.
59.  10.94 turtwig
60.  10.97 V.Kochergin
60.  10.97 BradenTheMagician
62.  11.19 mista
63.  11.22 DGCubes
64.  11.24 Awesomesaucer
65.  11.26 Liam Wadek
66.  11.27 2018JAIN01
67.  11.33 gutte02
68.  11.39 Coneman
69.  11.43 Teh Keng Foo
69.  11.43 Glomnipotent
71.  11.51 denthebro
72.  11.57 20luky3
73.  11.59 Little Sunrise
74.  11.63 Coinman_
75.  11.71 Cuz Red
76.  11.72 JakeKlassen
77.  11.77 Valken
78.  11.82 Underwatercuber
79.  11.85 ican97
80.  11.88 Dylan is nub
81.  11.95 Color Cuber
82.  11.99 sigalig
83.  12.00 nikodem.rudy
84.  12.02 OJ Cubing
85.  12.10 GTGil
86.  12.11 skewber10
87.  12.17 TheCube4226
88.  12.22 fun at the joy
89.  12.27 Michael DeLaRosa
90.  12.29 BiscutDNF
91.  12.35 abunickabhi
92.  12.37 MartinN13
93.  12.41 TheNoobCuber
94.  12.42 Fred Lang
95.  12.50 obelisk477
96.  12.53 Turbo TPS
97.  12.59 d2polld
98.  12.63 SpeedCubeReview
99.  12.78 MattP98
100.  12.83 Axel Lönnstedt
101.  12.94 Utkarsh Ashar
101.  12.94 whatshisbucket
101.  12.94 NoProblemCubing
104.  12.95 Logan
105.  13.12 Isaac Latta
106.  13.13 Cuber2113
107.  13.15 speedcube.insta
108.  13.26 remopihel
109.  13.39 Alexis1011
110.  13.44 danvie
111.  13.52 xyzzy
112.  13.56 Cooki348
113.  13.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
114.  13.74 João Vinicius
115.  13.79 Dylan Swarts
116.  13.83 skewby_cuber
117.  13.97 Parke187
118.  14.03 JMHCubed
119.  14.19 sascholeks
119.  14.19 brad711
121.  14.23 Infraredlizards
122.  14.54 begiuli65
123.  14.60 abhijat
124.  14.69 BleachedTurtle
125.  14.71 Rollercoasterben
126.  14.73 John Benwell
127.  14.84 LambdaPi
128.  14.87 big_moe5
129.  14.89 Natanael
130.  14.95 Antto Pitkänen
131.  14.96 Mbozcan
132.  15.29 eyeball321
133.  15.30 dhafin
134.  15.49 [email protected]
135.  15.57 Zagros
136.  15.60 Koen van Aller
137.  15.65 jake.levine
138.  15.69 revaldoah
139.  15.76 audiophile121
140.  15.80 Aadil- ali
141.  15.93 colegemuth
142.  16.10 topppits
143.  16.13 zhziong
144.  16.21 Kal-Flo
145.  16.25 Lvl9001Wizard
146.  16.28 Nayano
147.  16.35 Apolo
148.  16.43 Billybong378
149.  16.53 InlandEmpireCuber
150.  16.55 [email protected]
151.  16.61 Immolated-Marmoset
152.  16.71 Bogdan
153.  16.75 steve1329
154.  16.88 CaptainCuber
155.  16.89 bennettstouder
156.  16.97 swankfukinc
157.  17.00 Angry_Mob
158.  17.15 thatkid
159.  17.21 bilbo07
160.  17.32 VIBE_ZT
161.  17.58 TheKravCuber
162.  17.75 OriEy
163.  17.89 UnknownCanvas
164.  17.96 qwer13
165.  17.99 Jmuncuber
166.  18.05 Brayden Adams
167.  18.42 pizzacrust
168.  18.95 Petri Krzywacki
169.  19.16 Mike Hughey
170.  19.56 MarkA64
171.  19.84 dnguyen2204
172.  19.89 SpartanSailor
173.  20.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
174.  20.35 Poketube6681
175.  21.85 toinou06cubing
176.  22.07 PingPongCuber
177.  22.20 MrLunarWolf
178.  22.40 Xauxage
179.  23.15 znay
180.  23.36 Lewis
181.  23.40 One Wheel
182.  23.75 Bubbagrub
183.  24.19 kilwap147
184.  24.39 dschieses
185.  25.37 aarush
186.  25.41 [email protected]
187.  25.67 Comvat
188.  26.37 freshcuber.de
189.  27.99 CubingCrazy
190.  30.34 Cubinwitdapizza
191.  30.61 MarkyGames7
192.  31.62 MEF227
193.  32.84 MJCuber05
194.  34.30 Jacck
195.  34.38 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(127)
1.  29.26 cuberkid10
2.  29.85 Jscuber
3.  32.55 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  32.77 thecubingwizard
5.  32.97 Khairur Rachim
6.  34.87 JackPfeifer
7.  35.55 Sean Hartman
8.  35.87 Jbacboy
9.  36.00 OriginalUsername
10.  36.47 tJardigradHe
11.  37.26 Mateusz Kozioł
12.  37.66 G2013
13.  37.80 NewoMinx
14.  38.84 MrKuba600
15.  38.90 gutte02
16.  39.44 JoXCuber
17.  39.46 AidanNoogie
18.  39.67 jaysammey777
19.  39.72 ichcubegern
20.  40.06 Michał Krasowski
21.  40.13 Luke Garrett
22.  40.55 DhruvA
23.  40.72 Shadowjockey
24.  41.14 DGCubes
25.  41.23 Laura
26.  41.68 MichaelNielsen
27.  42.21 MCuber
28.  42.32 Toothcraver55
29.  42.38 Owen Morrison
30.  42.44 Coinman_
31.  42.58 Michael DeLaRosa
32.  43.22 nikodem.rudy
33.  43.39 Clément B.
34.  43.52 20luky3
35.  44.21 Ontricus
36.  44.27 jackeyguy
37.  44.71 MartinN13
38.  44.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  45.28 Keenan Johnson
40.  45.34 GTGil
41.  45.54 niclas.mach
42.  46.21 BradenTheMagician
43.  46.31 SpeedCubeReview
44.  46.37 AlphaCam625
45.  46.38 Dylan Swarts
46.  46.84 João Vinicius
47.  47.28 Zeke Mackay
48.  47.47 sigalig
49.  47.60 V.Kochergin
50.  47.66 xyzzy
51.  47.99 fun at the joy
52.  48.00 abhijat
53.  48.16 jake.levine
54.  48.76 Little Sunrise
55.  48.92 colegemuth
56.  49.37 zhata
57.  49.52 begiuli65
58.  49.68 abunickabhi
59.  50.05 danvie
59.  50.05 riz3ndrr
61.  50.63 pjk
62.  51.14 Fred Lang
63.  51.42 skewber10
64.  51.65 OJ Cubing
65.  52.14 TheNoobCuber
66.  52.40 thatkid
67.  52.50 Underwatercuber
68.  52.89 whatshisbucket
69.  53.14 MattP98
70.  54.02 swankfukinc
71.  54.21 Dylan is nub
72.  54.40 NathanaelCubes
73.  54.94 remopihel
74.  55.03 TheCube4226
75.  55.39 BleachedTurtle
76.  56.19 Isaac Latta
77.  56.23 Logan
78.  56.31 Axel Lönnstedt
79.  56.37 MTOBEIYF
80.  56.43 Rollercoasterben
81.  56.57 Cooki348
82.  57.13 UnknownCanvas
83.  57.96 Glomnipotent
84.  58.14 NoProblemCubing
85.  58.18 Cuz Red
86.  59.76 Utkarsh Ashar
87.  59.89 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
88.  1:00.15 John Benwell
89.  1:00.22 Liam Wadek
90.  1:00.99 PugCuber
91.  1:01.08 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  1:02.73 Natanael
93.  1:03.78 d2polld
94.  1:04.09 topppits
95.  1:04.62 skewby_cuber
96.  1:04.69 SpartanSailor
97.  1:04.78 qwer13
98.  1:06.89 CaptainCuber
99.  1:07.54 Parke187
100.  1:08.11 Koen van Aller
101.  1:09.55 OriEy
102.  1:10.55 bennettstouder
103.  1:10.71 dhafin
104.  1:11.05 Julio974
105.  1:14.28 One Wheel
106.  1:14.75 sascholeks
107.  1:14.91 Nayano
108.  1:15.94 VIBE_ZT
109.  1:15.95 Angry_Mob
110.  1:16.46 Jmuncuber
111.  1:17.13 Petri Krzywacki
112.  1:20.58 Bogdan
113.  1:24.46 CubingCrazy
114.  1:24.90 eyeball321
115.  1:27.27 PingPongCuber
116.  1:31.92 dschieses
117.  1:35.55 Immolated-Marmoset
118.  1:37.82 Billybong378
119.  1:41.37 MrLunarWolf
120.  1:41.53 freshcuber.de
121.  1:51.66 Alexis1011
122.  1:55.07 [email protected]
123.  2:02.67 toinou06cubing
124.  2:06.14 Jacck
125.  2:08.28 Comvat
126.  2:28.72 MatsBergsten
127.  DNF Valken


*5x5x5*(81)
1.  55.92 Sean Hartman
2.  57.90 jancsi02
3.  59.32 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:00.61 thecubingwizard
5.  1:01.03 ichcubegern
6.  1:05.77 Shadowjockey
7.  1:06.32 Laura
8.  1:06.46 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:06.88 Jscuber
10.  1:07.79 Manatee 10235
11.  1:08.32 JoXCuber
12.  1:09.57 OriginalUsername
13.  1:09.58 Micah Morrison
14.  1:11.45 Michał Krasowski
15.  1:14.21 Jbacboy
16.  1:16.59 G2013
17.  1:16.61 NewoMinx
18.  1:17.16 MCuber
19.  1:17.27 sigalig
20.  1:20.26 DhruvA
21.  1:20.99 MrKuba600
22.  1:25.01 Coinman_
23.  1:25.66 Keenan Johnson
24.  1:26.36 Clément B.
25.  1:27.22 Zeke Mackay
26.  1:27.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  1:27.92 João Vinicius
28.  1:28.56 abunickabhi
29.  1:28.59 xyzzy
30.  1:29.11 MichaelNielsen
31.  1:29.33 fun at the joy
32.  1:29.35 niclas.mach
33.  1:30.03 Toothcraver55
34.  1:30.51 Luke Garrett
35.  1:31.50 colegemuth
36.  1:32.43 Dylan Swarts
37.  1:32.80 jake.levine
38.  1:33.06 Ontricus
39.  1:34.10 riz3ndrr
40.  1:34.87 V.Kochergin
41.  1:35.01 Glomnipotent
42.  1:35.21 begiuli65
43.  1:37.54 BleachedTurtle
44.  1:41.22 Fred Lang
45.  1:42.00 skewber10
46.  1:43.76 jackeyguy
47.  1:44.15 Little Sunrise
48.  1:47.06 MattP98
49.  1:47.89 whatshisbucket
50.  1:48.46 Liam Wadek
51.  1:51.20 swankfukinc
52.  1:52.22 Rollercoasterben
53.  1:55.44 thatkid
54.  1:57.27 UnknownCanvas
55.  1:58.54 CaptainCuber
56.  2:00.82 Underwatercuber
57.  2:01.15 MTOBEIYF
58.  2:04.21 Nayano
59.  2:05.22 Cooki348
60.  2:11.79 VIBE_ZT
61.  2:12.66 topppits
62.  2:15.29 OriEy
63.  2:16.40 Parke187
64.  2:17.47 One Wheel
65.  2:20.67 Bogdan
66.  2:21.00 John Benwell
67.  2:21.46 Isaac Latta
68.  2:24.26 Cuz Red
69.  2:28.27 Jmuncuber
70.  2:31.60 Logan
71.  2:33.55 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  2:36.18 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  2:38.40 dhafin
74.  2:46.68 Petri Krzywacki
75.  2:47.61 Koen van Aller
76.  2:48.03 big_moe5
77.  2:57.70 Julio974
78.  3:09.69 PingPongCuber
79.  3:11.36 dschieses
80.  3:52.09 MatsBergsten
81.  4:08.86 freshcuber.de


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:51.25 thecubingwizard
2.  1:53.38 Sean Hartman
3.  1:53.95 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:54.79 jancsi02
5.  1:59.99 JackPfeifer
6.  2:01.21 Shadowjockey
7.  2:02.13 ichcubegern
8.  2:02.16 NewoMinx
9.  2:03.58 Laura
10.  2:12.77 OriginalUsername
11.  2:16.82 JoXCuber
12.  2:20.65 Coinman_
13.  2:34.50 colegemuth
14.  2:37.03 xyzzy
15.  2:45.87 jake.levine
16.  2:50.60 João Vinicius
17.  2:51.55 niclas.mach
18.  2:59.76 Clément B.
19.  3:00.02 Liam Wadek
20.  3:01.10 BleachedTurtle
21.  3:12.59 fun at the joy
22.  3:25.48 Fred Lang
23.  3:27.69 swankfukinc
24.  3:35.91 abunickabhi
25.  3:48.39 whatshisbucket
26.  3:49.87 OriEy
27.  4:22.16 One Wheel
28.  4:33.18 topppits
29.  5:07.25 Petri Krzywacki
30.  5:36.70 Logan
31.  8:06.33 freshcuber.de
32.  DNF Zeke Mackay
32.  DNF Dylan Swarts
32.  DNF hotufos


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:32.78 jancsi02
2.  2:41.14 Jscuber
3.  2:44.90 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:50.31 Laura
5.  3:00.49 Shadowjockey
6.  3:17.83 ichcubegern
7.  3:24.94 NewoMinx
8.  3:31.69 OriginalUsername
9.  3:41.27 xyzzy
10.  4:08.44 niclas.mach
11.  4:14.95 begiuli65
12.  4:22.11 BleachedTurtle
13.  4:23.86 João Vinicius
14.  4:25.90 Clément B.
15.  4:37.54 abunickabhi
16.  4:45.90 swankfukinc
17.  5:04.68 OriEy
18.  5:14.98 Liam Wadek
19.  5:15.98 Fred Lang
20.  5:53.84 fun at the joy
21.  6:59.74 topppits
22.  7:14.81 hotufos
23.  8:05.61 Logan
24.  9:24.06 Petri Krzywacki
25.  DNF JoXCuber
25.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
25.  DNF UnknownCanvas
25.  DNF NathanaelCubes
25.  DNF audiophile121


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)
1.  3.67 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.04 Varun Mohanraj
3.  4.58 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  4.68 Dylan is nub
5.  4.77 MichaelNielsen
6.  5.70 Alexis1011
7.  6.13 Mateusz Kozioł
8.  6.53 JoXCuber
9.  7.96 Magdamini
10.  8.67 Dylan Swarts
11.  9.33 OriginalUsername
12.  9.39 ExultantCarn
13.  10.01 Sean Hartman
14.  10.55 Angry_Mob
15.  11.81 Coneman
16.  11.89 JackPfeifer
17.  11.99 TipsterTrickster
18.  13.12 dhafin
19.  13.24 PugCuber
20.  14.85 2017LAMB06
21.  14.86 NathanaelCubes
22.  17.29 sigalig
23.  17.65 Color Cuber
24.  17.80 jaysammey777
25.  18.40 Jbacboy
26.  18.47 Michał Krasowski
27.  19.09 Mike Hughey
28.  19.41 G2013
29.  19.64 ichcubegern
30.  24.05 eyeball321
31.  24.17 MattP98
32.  24.36 MatsBergsten
33.  25.02 Zeke Mackay
34.  27.10 Cooki348
35.  27.60 fun at the joy
36.  28.27 Deri Nata Wijaya
37.  29.23 Glomnipotent
38.  30.34 abunickabhi
39.  30.62 Logan
40.  32.81 Shadowjockey
41.  34.08 Natanael
42.  34.94 Xauxage
43.  35.26 Jacck
44.  36.52 niclas.mach
45.  37.14 John Benwell
46.  38.26 Fred Lang
47.  38.40 whatshisbucket
48.  38.76 Liam Wadek
49.  39.22 MrKuba600
50.  39.63 TheCube4226
51.  39.81 João Vinicius
52.  43.22 MTOBEIYF
53.  43.63 Axel Lönnstedt
54.  45.87 Billybong378
55.  46.85 OriEy
56.  47.82 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  53.32 skewber10
58.  1:01.42 Immolated-Marmoset
59.  1:19.09 Bogdan
60.  3:31.09 PingPongCuber
61.  DNF cuberkid10
61.  DNF NewoMinx
61.  DNF remopihel
61.  DNF riz3ndrr
61.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(52)
1.  17.90 JakeKlassen
2.  21.75 sigalig
3.  23.26 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  24.10 denthebro
5.  24.38 G2013
6.  30.50 daniel678
7.  30.79 abunickabhi
8.  32.20 ican97
9.  37.31 JackPfeifer
10.  40.90 Last Layer King
11.  46.54 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  47.71 NathanaelCubes
13.  48.42 bilbo07
14.  51.27 PugCuber
15.  52.18 Keenan Johnson
16.  53.40 dhafin
17.  53.83 Sean Hartman
18.  55.51 Zeke Mackay
19.  1:00.17 jaysammey777
20.  1:10.33 Dylan Swarts
21.  1:11.40 MattP98
22.  1:29.46 Michał Krasowski
23.  1:31.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
24.  1:32.87 Glomnipotent
25.  1:34.50 MatsBergsten
26.  1:45.55 NewoMinx
27.  1:48.15 Natanael
28.  1:52.10 Khairur Rachim
29.  1:54.62 Logan
30.  1:55.47 whatshisbucket
31.  2:18.98 MrKuba600
32.  2:24.74 JoXCuber
33.  2:26.67 remopihel
34.  2:30.34 elimescube
35.  2:35.94 Jbacboy
36.  2:38.04 Cooki348
37.  2:41.72 cuberkid10
38.  2:52.49 fun at the joy
39.  3:16.14 dschieses
40.  3:33.35 MartinN13
41.  4:01.24 Jacck
42.  4:26.74 Billybong378
43.  4:43.37 Axel Lönnstedt
44.  5:17.28 OriEy
45.  6:34.27 TheNoobCuber
46.  9:57.30 PingPongCuber
47.  DNF d2polld
47.  DNF revaldoah
47.  DNF ichcubegern
47.  DNF Keroma12
47.  DNF João Vinicius
47.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:39.32 sigalig
2.  2:22.10 bilbo07
3.  4:20.57 dhafin


Spoiler



4.  5:46.05 Zeke Mackay
5.  5:51.37 Sean Hartman
6.  7:07.97 MatsBergsten
7.  8:57.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  10:14.19 Jacck
9.  DNF brad711
9.  DNF Last Layer King
9.  DNF Logan
9.  DNF ichcubegern
9.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:30.06 sigalig
2.  11:17.16 Sean Hartman
3.  12:47.00 dhafin


Spoiler



4.  15:45.66 thatkid
5.  52:59.74 Glomnipotent
6.  DNF MatsBergsten
6.  DNF bilbo07
6.  DNF Jacck
6.  DNF G2013


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  57/65 58:49 sigalig
2.  23/31 60:00 Keroma12
3.  16/18 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  14/17 45:07 Dylan Swarts
5.  12/13 50:56 Cuberstache
6.  9/10 59:33 brad711
7.  6/6 39:43 Natanael
8.  13/21 60:00 Sean Hartman
9.  3/3 17:10 MartinN13
10.  2/2 1:38 abunickabhi
11.  1/2 8:42 fun at the joy
11.  1/2 20:00 Billybong378
11.  1/3 25:57 Axel Lönnstedt
11.  0/2 9:17 Logan
11.  0/2 20:00 PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(128)
1.  11.71 Jscuber
2.  12.66 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.68 Elo13


Spoiler



4.  14.10 Sean Hartman
5.  14.55 tJardigradHe
5.  14.55 JackPfeifer
7.  14.60 OriginalUsername
8.  14.80 Luke Garrett
9.  15.04 GenTheThief
10.  15.12 jancsi02
11.  15.36 AidanNoogie
12.  15.39 2017LAMB06
13.  15.44 asacuber
14.  15.56 AlphaCam625
15.  15.78 Jbacboy
16.  15.89 NathanaelCubes
17.  16.08 riz3ndrr
18.  16.82 turtwig
19.  16.88 Toothcraver55
20.  16.96 ichcubegern
21.  17.12 Clément B.
22.  17.72 Teh Keng Foo
23.  17.87 MrKuba600
24.  17.91 Laura
25.  18.08 Coinman_
26.  18.09 Cuber2113
27.  18.12 Magdamini
28.  18.28 Varun Mohanraj
29.  18.29 NewoMinx
30.  18.39 cuberkid10
31.  18.44 V.Kochergin
32.  18.46 Michał Krasowski
32.  18.46 BradenTheMagician
34.  18.62 Ontricus
35.  18.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  18.92 BenGotts
37.  19.00 Wilhelm
38.  19.05 DhruvA
39.  19.46 JakeKlassen
40.  19.55 João Vinicius
41.  19.58 Zeke Mackay
42.  19.90 MichaelNielsen
43.  20.03 danvie
44.  20.13 MTOBEIYF
45.  20.19 begiuli65
46.  20.32 skewber10
47.  20.34 abunickabhi
48.  20.68 xyzzy
49.  20.74 Shadowjockey
50.  20.94 Logan
51.  21.24 PugCuber
52.  21.26 speedcuber71
53.  21.32 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  21.69 Mateusz Kozioł
55.  21.75 Awesomesaucer
56.  22.10 2018JAIN01
57.  22.18 [email protected]
58.  22.34 Little Sunrise
59.  22.39 MCuber
60.  22.41 nikodem.rudy
61.  22.83 TheKravCuber
62.  23.16 TheNoobCuber
63.  23.24 Liam Wadek
64.  23.71 JoXCuber
65.  24.09 Glomnipotent
66.  24.31 ExultantCarn
67.  25.25 remopihel
68.  25.46 Cuz Red
69.  25.56 qwer13
69.  25.56 denthebro
71.  25.86 Parke187
71.  25.86 Dylan Swarts
73.  26.11 Antto Pitkänen
74.  26.36 Cooki348
75.  26.54 GTGil
76.  26.64 fun at the joy
77.  26.92 Axel Lönnstedt
78.  26.93 TheCube4226
79.  27.04 obelisk477
80.  27.76 G2013
81.  28.85 skewby_cuber
82.  28.93 jackeyguy
83.  29.29 Natanael
84.  29.32 abhijat
85.  29.86 Rollercoasterben
86.  29.94 Underwatercuber
87.  30.17 revaldoah
88.  30.25 bennettstouder
89.  30.48 Bogdan
90.  30.56 speedcube.insta
91.  31.05 DGCubes
92.  31.11 MattP98
93.  31.35 dhafin
94.  31.87 BleachedTurtle
95.  31.95 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  32.74 Angry_Mob
97.  33.21 swankfukinc
98.  34.29 Petri Krzywacki
99.  34.86 Julio974
100.  35.15 sascholeks
101.  35.16 Immolated-Marmoset
102.  36.25 Owen Morrison
103.  37.34 eyeball321
104.  37.88 OriEy
105.  38.19 freshcuber.de
106.  38.62 Mike Hughey
107.  39.07 UnknownCanvas
108.  39.57 PingPongCuber
109.  39.68 [email protected]
110.  39.69 Koen van Aller
111.  39.98 Alexis1011
112.  40.30 John Benwell
113.  41.13 bilbo07
114.  41.18 kilwap147
115.  41.51 steve1329
116.  41.60 Mbozcan
117.  43.25 jake.levine
118.  43.78 Cubinwitdapizza
119.  44.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
120.  45.36 pizzacrust
121.  46.19 Brayden Adams
122.  47.13 Billybong378
123.  51.94 whatshisbucket
124.  56.96 Comvat
125.  58.92 toinou06cubing
126.  1:16.48 MarkyGames7
127.  DNF Jmuncuber
127.  DNF Kal-Flo


*3x3x3 With feet*(18)
1.  31.67 JoXCuber
2.  32.07 DhruvA
3.  32.75 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  36.20 V.Kochergin
5.  44.79 Zeke Mackay
6.  46.13 Sean Hartman
7.  51.28 Michał Krasowski
8.  58.08 Logan
9.  1:01.01 Utkarsh Ashar
10.  1:06.87 PugCuber
11.  1:20.23 ichcubegern
12.  1:30.93 João Vinicius
13.  1:55.54 MCuber
14.  2:00.86 BleachedTurtle
15.  2:23.67 fun at the joy
16.  3:08.79 PingPongCuber
17.  4:13.56 Immolated-Marmoset
18.  4:56.57 eyeball321


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  30.69 jaysammey777
2.  33.85 ichcubegern
3.  34.38 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  49.45 abunickabhi
5.  54.78 whatshisbucket
6.  55.90 Sean Hartman
7.  1:03.95 MCuber
8.  1:04.78 Fred Lang
9.  1:07.74 PugCuber
10.  1:26.02 Jbacboy
11.  2:00.70 Liam Wadek
12.  2:34.99 CaptainCuber
13.  DNF MatsBergsten
13.  DNF zhziong
13.  DNF dhafin
13.  DNF aarush


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(27)
1.  24.00 (21, 23, 28) WoowyBaby
2.  24.33 (23, 25, 25) Teh Keng Foo
3.  26.00 (24, 28, 26) TheodorNordstrand


Spoiler



4.  26.33 (26, 27, 26) thecubingwizard
5.  27.33 (26, 27, 29) Theo Leinad
5.  27.33 (26, 29, 27) G2013
7.  31.00 (30, 32, 31) ichcubegern
8.  32.00 (35, 32, 29) xyzzy
9.  32.33 (32, 32, 33) LambdaPi
10.  32.67 (29, 32, 37) Bogdan
11.  33.33 (37, 30, 33) Jacck
12.  34.33 (36, 34, 33) OriginalUsername
13.  34.67 (37, 33, 34) Sean Hartman
14.  43.67 (45, 37, 49) mista
15.  44.67 (43, 44, 47) denthebro
16.  55.67 (48, 63, 56) Liam Wadek
17.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) Tommy Kiprillis
17.  DNF (DNF, 27, 25) speedcuber71
17.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) dat1asiandude
17.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) asacuber
17.  DNF (35, 30, DNS) ExultantCarn
17.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) brad711
17.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) PugCuber
17.  DNF (52, DNS, DNS) PotatoesAreUs
17.  DNF (78, DNS, DNS) Brayden Adams
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) MattP98
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) KingCobble29


*2-3-4 Relay*(72)
1.  43.07 cuberkid10
2.  45.51 Khairur Rachim
3.  45.64 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  47.56 JoXCuber
5.  48.73 Jbacboy
6.  49.02 Mateusz Kozioł
7.  49.30 OriginalUsername
8.  49.85 MCuber
9.  50.95 Michał Krasowski
10.  51.69 NewoMinx
11.  52.24 Shadowjockey
12.  53.46 Sean Hartman
13.  54.90 jancsi02
14.  55.00 DhruvA
15.  56.67 Laura
16.  57.42 Zeke Mackay
17.  58.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  58.82 Luke Garrett
19.  59.94 Jscuber
20.  1:00.47 MichaelNielsen
21.  1:00.69 jackeyguy
22.  1:02.18 ichcubegern
23.  1:02.57 Clément B.
24.  1:03.88 João Vinicius
25.  1:03.91 DGCubes
26.  1:04.22 skewber10
27.  1:04.88 abunickabhi
28.  1:06.03 niclas.mach
29.  1:06.62 colegemuth
30.  1:09.40 PugCuber
31.  1:09.46 Logan
32.  1:09.51 Little Sunrise
33.  1:10.36 jake.levine
34.  1:12.56 V.Kochergin
35.  1:13.68 begiuli65
36.  1:14.98 fun at the joy
37.  1:15.52 Axel Lönnstedt
38.  1:16.19 whatshisbucket
39.  1:16.25 Cooki348
40.  1:18.64 PotatoesAreUs
41.  1:19.46 swankfukinc
42.  1:20.36 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  1:20.56 Rollercoasterben
44.  1:21.01 Parke187
45.  1:24.31 Liam Wadek
46.  1:25.77 skewby_cuber
47.  1:25.90 InlandEmpireCuber
48.  1:28.12 Cuz Red
49.  1:29.86 BleachedTurtle
50.  1:32.22 Angry_Mob
51.  1:35.71 CaptainCuber
52.  1:35.88 UnknownCanvas
53.  1:35.95 Julio974
54.  1:36.12 dhafin
55.  1:38.36 OriEy
56.  1:39.85 sascholeks
57.  1:40.58 Koen van Aller
58.  1:44.53 Nayano
59.  1:47.53 eyeball321
60.  1:53.57 Petri Krzywacki
61.  2:01.53 [email protected]
62.  2:03.90 Billybong378
63.  2:04.10 PingPongCuber
64.  2:05.02 Immolated-Marmoset
65.  2:08.29 Bogdan
66.  2:11.27 Brayden Adams
67.  2:11.84 Comvat
68.  3:03.41 MatsBergsten
69.  3:06.89 Jacck
70.  3:08.63 toinou06cubing
71.  3:34.39 aarush
72.  DNF riz3ndrr


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:44.40 cuberkid10
2.  1:45.93 jancsi02
3.  1:46.14 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:51.40 thecubingwizard
5.  1:55.04 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:57.59 Shadowjockey
7.  2:04.78 Jbacboy
8.  2:05.10 ichcubegern
9.  2:05.81 Laura
10.  2:07.69 OriginalUsername
11.  2:07.94 JoXCuber
12.  2:09.49 MCuber
13.  2:12.94 Michał Krasowski
14.  2:16.39 MichaelNielsen
15.  2:17.85 NewoMinx
16.  2:26.33 Luke Garrett
17.  2:27.09 DhruvA
18.  2:28.82 Clément B.
19.  2:36.32 jake.levine
20.  2:41.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  2:41.73 abunickabhi
22.  2:42.17 skewber10
23.  2:42.87 fun at the joy
24.  2:47.02 Liam Wadek
25.  2:47.63 Little Sunrise
26.  2:48.44 BleachedTurtle
27.  2:52.30 colegemuth
28.  2:56.97 whatshisbucket
29.  2:59.07 riz3ndrr
30.  3:10.79 swankfukinc
31.  3:15.94 PotatoesAreUs
32.  3:33.30 Cuz Red
33.  3:39.02 CaptainCuber
34.  3:40.73 Logan
35.  3:51.23 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  3:54.59 Nayano
37.  4:00.12 OriEy
38.  4:04.76 Axel Lönnstedt
39.  4:09.31 skewby_cuber
40.  4:09.92 dhafin
41.  4:40.56 Koen van Aller
42.  4:49.45 Petri Krzywacki
43.  4:52.02 PingPongCuber
44.  5:15.88 Brayden Adams
45.  5:29.78 eyeball321
46.  6:16.75 Julio974
47.  6:20.53 Kal-Flo
48.  7:01.13 MatsBergsten
49.  7:05.51 toinou06cubing


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:38.65 Sean Hartman
2.  3:59.44 thecubingwizard
3.  4:02.10 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:12.70 ichcubegern
5.  4:15.04 OriginalUsername
6.  4:25.74 Laura
7.  4:30.96 JoXCuber
8.  4:33.85 NewoMinx
9.  5:34.31 fun at the joy
10.  6:07.19 abunickabhi
11.  6:16.63 jake.levine
12.  6:21.65 Liam Wadek
13.  6:29.79 PotatoesAreUs
14.  7:05.63 whatshisbucket
15.  7:50.46 swankfukinc
16.  8:47.84 Logan
17.  9:56.60 Petri Krzywacki
18.  14:37.09 PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  6:50.87 Sean Hartman
2.  7:04.37 thecubingwizard
3.  7:20.55 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  7:30.18 NewoMinx
5.  7:45.34 OriginalUsername
6.  8:12.40 ichcubegern
7.  8:58.26 xyzzy
8.  9:52.12 abunickabhi
9.  10:51.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  11:22.10 fun at the joy
11.  11:28.97 Liam Wadek
12.  11:47.81 swankfukinc
13.  16:14.01 hotufos
14.  16:32.44 Logan
15.  DNF Laura
15.  DNF toinou06cubing


*Clock*(46)
1.  4.61 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.65 jaysammey777
3.  5.64 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  5.94 Sean Hartman
5.  6.55 MartinN13
6.  6.71 Wilhelm
7.  7.37 MattP98
8.  7.43 MCuber
9.  7.48 Immolated-Marmoset
10.  7.74 cuberkid10
11.  7.78 Rollercoasterben
12.  7.86 Laura
13.  8.12 Underwatercuber
14.  8.39 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.89 JoXCuber
16.  9.60 Shadowjockey
17.  9.73 NewoMinx
18.  9.91 JackPfeifer
19.  10.09 OriginalUsername
20.  10.29 PokeCubes
21.  10.44 MichaelNielsen
22.  10.76 Luke Garrett
23.  11.25 Liam Wadek
24.  11.36 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  12.17 PugCuber
26.  12.34 Michał Krasowski
27.  12.71 NoProblemCubing
28.  13.15 V.Kochergin
29.  13.32 Dylan is nub
30.  13.37 Antto Pitkänen
31.  14.46 RyuKagamine
32.  14.94 revaldoah
33.  15.84 jackeyguy
34.  15.86 João Vinicius
35.  15.93 ichcubegern
36.  18.42 AlphaCam625
37.  18.78 Jbacboy
38.  19.49 freshcuber.de
39.  22.73 Michael DeLaRosa
40.  27.69 PingPongCuber
41.  27.78 Brayden Adams
42.  30.24 whatshisbucket
43.  35.59 [email protected]
44.  DNF skewber10
44.  DNF fun at the joy
44.  DNF Alexis1011


*Megaminx*(62)
1.  49.87 NewoMinx
2.  50.20 thecubingwizard
3.  53.32 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  53.81 Sean Hartman
5.  56.07 Laura
6.  57.80 whatshisbucket
7.  58.01 cuberkid10
8.  59.34 JackPfeifer
9.  1:00.49 MCuber
10.  1:02.66 OriginalUsername
11.  1:02.74 V.Kochergin
12.  1:04.62 CubicOreo
13.  1:05.21 Michał Krasowski
14.  1:05.91 MrKuba600
15.  1:08.66 ichcubegern
16.  1:10.38 Luke Garrett
17.  1:14.35 Clément B.
18.  1:14.88 Shadowjockey
19.  1:15.84 jackeyguy
20.  1:16.86 MichaelNielsen
21.  1:21.14 Fred Lang
22.  1:22.04 Keroma12
23.  1:24.12 Owen Morrison
24.  1:26.99 colegemuth
25.  1:27.30 Cuz Red
26.  1:29.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  1:33.66 Little Sunrise
28.  1:34.51 MattP98
29.  1:34.89 BleachedTurtle
30.  1:35.13 NathanaelCubes
31.  1:35.15 João Vinicius
32.  1:35.53 Keenan Johnson
33.  1:38.95 TheNoobCuber
34.  1:40.12 Axel Lönnstedt
35.  1:40.50 abunickabhi
36.  1:41.43 swankfukinc
37.  1:42.13 Toothcraver55
38.  1:45.55 TheCube4226
39.  1:48.13 jake.levine
40.  1:52.57 fun at the joy
41.  1:52.68 Cooki348
42.  1:55.34 remopihel
43.  1:58.40 OJ Cubing
44.  2:05.85 Logan
45.  2:09.01 Lewis
46.  2:10.66 Rollercoasterben
47.  2:10.71 2018JAIN01
48.  2:13.44 MTOBEIYF
49.  2:19.37 Julio974
50.  2:20.54 Bogdan
51.  2:24.14 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  2:25.71 Immolated-Marmoset
53.  2:25.79 Liam Wadek
54.  2:35.49 [email protected]
55.  2:36.52 Petri Krzywacki
56.  2:54.85 Billybong378
57.  2:56.47 PingPongCuber
58.  3:21.10 dhafin
59.  4:01.40 freshcuber.de
60.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
60.  DNF PugCuber
60.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(110)
1.  2.09 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.25 tJardigradHe
3.  2.33 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.39 Ghost Cuber
5.  2.47 MrKuba600
6.  2.53 Dylan is nub
7.  2.67 NoProblemCubing
8.  2.73 milo black
9.  2.79 Sean Hartman
10.  2.81 Toothcraver55
11.  2.83 Magdamini
12.  2.89 Ontricus
13.  2.96 Cooki348
14.  3.05 Abhi
15.  3.08 MartinN13
16.  3.32 Coneman
17.  3.34 JackPfeifer
18.  3.48 MCuber
19.  3.57 V.Kochergin
20.  3.64 BradenTheMagician
21.  3.67 Varun Mohanraj
22.  3.70 asacuber
23.  3.76 JMHCubed
24.  3.85 Logan
25.  3.93 JoXCuber
26.  3.99 AlphaCam625
27.  4.01 remopihel
28.  4.03 Mateusz Kozioł
28.  4.03 Cuz Red
30.  4.13 UnknownCanvas
31.  4.18 Shadowjockey
31.  4.18 DhruvA
33.  4.19 PokeCubes
34.  4.27 João Vinicius
35.  4.28 OriginalUsername
36.  4.30 Luke Garrett
37.  4.36 NewoMinx
38.  4.38 jaysammey777
39.  4.49 skewber10
40.  4.52 MTOBEIYF
41.  4.58 Zeke Mackay
42.  4.59 whatshisbucket
43.  4.66 begiuli65
44.  4.91 NathanaelCubes
45.  4.94 jancsi02
46.  5.03 Liam Wadek
47.  5.22 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  5.28 Billybong378
49.  5.29 cuberkid10
50.  5.32 nikodem.rudy
51.  5.33 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  5.43 ichcubegern
53.  5.49 Wilhelm
54.  5.51 fun at the joy
55.  5.57 [email protected]
56.  5.63 ExultantCarn
57.  5.75 Parke187
58.  5.84 Michał Krasowski
59.  6.00 MattP98
60.  6.03 Keenan Johnson
61.  6.07 Brayden Adams
62.  6.26 Antto Pitkänen
63.  6.38 Laura
64.  6.50 GTGil
65.  6.76 BleachedTurtle
66.  6.80 Angry_Mob
67.  6.91 Julio974
68.  6.92 Koen van Aller
69.  6.96 Clément B.
70.  7.02 PugCuber
71.  7.18 riz3ndrr
72.  7.21 Immolated-Marmoset
72.  7.21 PingPongCuber
74.  7.22 MJCuber05
75.  7.36 Dylan Swarts
76.  7.45 TheNoobCuber
77.  7.47 Natanael
78.  7.48 swankfukinc
79.  7.53 Rollercoasterben
80.  7.57 jackeyguy
81.  7.63 2018JAIN01
82.  7.64 abunickabhi
83.  7.76 Underwatercuber
84.  7.80 Axel Lönnstedt
85.  7.93 Fred Lang
85.  7.93 Zagros
87.  8.18 Bogdan
88.  8.25 Cubinwitdapizza
89.  8.40 VIBE_ZT
90.  8.42 Isaac Latta
91.  8.64 topppits
92.  8.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
93.  8.73 skewby_cuber
94.  8.74 [email protected]
95.  8.79 brad711
96.  9.35 Aadil- ali
97.  9.58 dschieses
98.  9.80 Comvat
99.  10.00 sascholeks
100.  10.13 danvie
101.  10.43 eyeball321
102.  10.45 [email protected]
103.  11.11 jake.levine
104.  11.12 toinou06cubing
105.  11.28 pizzacrust
106.  11.79 aarush
107.  12.22 OriEy
108.  13.21 freshcuber.de
109.  13.96 MrLunarWolf
110.  23.15 MarkyGames7


*Square-1*(83)
1.  7.15 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.48 BenGotts
3.  7.70 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  8.67 PokeCubes
5.  9.57 dat1asiandude
6.  10.07 JackPfeifer
7.  10.27 David ep
8.  10.43 Shadowjockey
9.  10.56 thecubingwizard
10.  11.21 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  13.48 GTGil
12.  13.50 MrKuba600
13.  13.80 speedcuber71
14.  13.84 Dylan is nub
15.  13.92 skewber10
16.  13.93 Clément B.
17.  14.56 cuberkid10
18.  15.13 Sean Hartman
19.  15.20 Zeke Mackay
20.  15.24 Rollercoasterben
21.  15.82 AidanNoogie
22.  15.94 asacuber
23.  15.96 tJardigradHe
24.  15.97 BradenTheMagician
25.  16.86 Magdamini
26.  16.88 Wilhelm
27.  17.02 Luke Garrett
28.  17.24 Laura
29.  17.34 Jbacboy
30.  17.84 MCuber
31.  17.91 NewoMinx
32.  18.39 Sub1Hour
33.  18.42 MichaelNielsen
34.  18.73 Keenan Johnson
35.  19.03 DGCubes
36.  19.62 OriginalUsername
37.  19.75 riz3ndrr
38.  19.91 ichcubegern
39.  20.03 MTOBEIYF
40.  20.93 JoXCuber
41.  21.05 jancsi02
42.  21.23 jaysammey777
43.  21.53 MattP98
44.  21.71 PugCuber
45.  22.66 ExultantCarn
46.  24.15 Underwatercuber
47.  24.81 Logan
48.  24.84 NathanaelCubes
49.  24.90 remopihel
49.  24.90 Antto Pitkänen
51.  25.02 Immolated-Marmoset
52.  25.09 AlphaCam625
53.  25.41 VIBE_ZT
54.  26.48 João Vinicius
55.  26.56 Infraredlizards
56.  27.76 Ontricus
57.  27.97 Toothcraver55
58.  28.08 BleachedTurtle
59.  28.59 whatshisbucket
60.  29.14 Natanael
61.  32.08 pizzacrust
62.  32.13 Fred Lang
63.  32.54 fun at the joy
64.  33.13 Michael DeLaRosa
65.  33.67 Xauxage
66.  35.27 Brayden Adams
67.  36.17 Little Sunrise
68.  38.76 PingPongCuber
69.  39.18 dhafin
70.  39.30 Liam Wadek
71.  40.58 Comvat
72.  42.17 Isaac Latta
73.  42.51 Bogdan
74.  42.95 Cubinwitdapizza
75.  47.04 Lewis
76.  55.10 Billybong378
77.  55.40 CubingCrazy
78.  1:01.20 Koen van Aller
79.  1:05.01 [email protected]
80.  1:05.51 abunickabhi
81.  1:06.79 Axel Lönnstedt
82.  1:36.77 One Wheel
83.  DNF eyeball321


*Skewb*(101)
1.  2.64 Michał Krasowski
2.  2.80 milo black
3.  2.95 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  2.98 JackPfeifer
5.  3.34 sascholeks
6.  3.38 MichaelNielsen
6.  3.38 Dylan is nub
8.  3.43 Sean Hartman
9.  3.54 Magdamini
10.  3.57 riz3ndrr
10.  3.57 OriginalUsername
12.  3.59 MrKuba600
13.  3.60 asacuber
14.  3.74 Jbacboy
15.  4.01 MCuber
16.  4.05 NewoMinx
17.  4.13 AlphaCam625
18.  4.33 TipsterTrickster
19.  4.34 jaysammey777
20.  4.41 Zeke Mackay
21.  4.44 DhruvA
22.  4.56 Isaac Latta
22.  4.56 NathanaelCubes
24.  4.62 João Vinicius
25.  4.63 d2polld
26.  4.72 MattP98
27.  4.75 BenGotts
28.  4.80 Laura
29.  4.87 Julio974
30.  4.89 remopihel
30.  4.89 Toothcraver55
32.  4.93 tJardigradHe
33.  4.95 dandreev
34.  5.00 Wilhelm
35.  5.11 MTOBEIYF
36.  5.12 JMHCubed
37.  5.16 DGCubes
38.  5.17 Antto Pitkänen
38.  5.17 PokeCubes
40.  5.22 ichcubegern
41.  5.24 Mbozcan
42.  5.30 Shadowjockey
43.  5.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  5.44 Luke Garrett
45.  5.63 hotufos
46.  5.99 PugCuber
47.  6.07 cuberkid10
48.  6.08 V.Kochergin
49.  6.12 Comvat
50.  6.22 JoXCuber
51.  6.41 Immolated-Marmoset
52.  6.42 VIBE_ZT
53.  6.54 ExultantCarn
54.  6.62 Parke187
55.  6.66 GTGil
56.  6.77 Logan
57.  6.93 skewber10
58.  7.00 Alexis1011
59.  7.03 Ontricus
60.  7.15 Rollercoasterben
61.  7.34 BleachedTurtle
62.  7.41 Fred Lang
63.  7.44 fun at the joy
64.  7.54 dschieses
65.  7.62 danvie
66.  7.70 jackeyguy
67.  7.77 whatshisbucket
68.  7.86 Mateusz Kozioł
69.  8.02 MJCuber05
70.  8.08 Michael DeLaRosa
71.  8.22 Bubbagrub
72.  8.25 Bogdan
73.  8.50 2018JAIN01
74.  8.55 Zagros
75.  8.61 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  8.75 Keenan Johnson
77.  8.86 Underwatercuber
78.  8.93 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  9.06 jancsi02
80.  9.24 skewby_cuber
81.  9.29 abunickabhi
82.  9.41 Cuz Red
83.  9.97 MrLunarWolf
84.  10.00 Poketube6681
85.  10.16 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  10.68 Billybong378
87.  10.72 Natanael
88.  10.91 nikodem.rudy
89.  11.24 begiuli65
90.  11.31 topppits
91.  11.41 eyeball321
92.  11.62 Cooki348
93.  12.02 swankfukinc
94.  12.70 Koen van Aller
95.  14.28 Liam Wadek
96.  14.54 PingPongCuber
97.  15.62 aarush
98.  16.91 Brayden Adams
99.  16.93 MarkyGames7
100.  18.79 toinou06cubing
101.  22.95 freshcuber.de


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  18.45 jaysammey777
2.  22.89 NewoMinx
3.  26.28 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  26.62 whatshisbucket
5.  28.05 DGCubes
6.  29.76 OriginalUsername
7.  31.83 ichcubegern
8.  32.60 colegemuth
9.  34.75 Logan
10.  39.60 begiuli65
11.  43.48 TheNoobCuber
12.  43.55 Fred Lang
13.  44.23 TheCube4226
14.  44.45 abunickabhi
15.  45.41 Billybong378
16.  52.69 Julio974
17.  54.06 Axel Lönnstedt
18.  1:06.44 PingPongCuber
19.  2:25.28 eyeball321


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:44.85 thecubingwizard
2.  3:49.64 cuberkid10
3.  4:01.37 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:14.64 Michał Krasowski
5.  4:20.62 ichcubegern
6.  4:23.49 OriginalUsername
7.  4:49.34 Luke Garrett
8.  6:09.37 João Vinicius
9.  6:37.79 fun at the joy
10.  6:52.50 Liam Wadek
11.  7:05.29 whatshisbucket
12.  7:13.78 Rollercoasterben
13.  11:36.56 Brayden Adams
14.  12:20.90 PingPongCuber
15.  DNF Laura


*Redi Cube*(29)
1.  9.15 Trig0n
2.  9.23 João Vinicius
3.  12.89 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.61 2017LAMB06
5.  14.09 V.Kochergin
6.  14.88 Wilhelm
7.  16.28 OriginalUsername
8.  16.40 PugCuber
9.  17.41 Zeke Mackay
10.  18.76 Julio974
11.  19.00 ichcubegern
12.  20.09 JoXCuber
13.  20.49 BenGotts
14.  20.82 PingPongCuber
15.  20.98 Luke Garrett
16.  21.71 JackPfeifer
17.  23.76 Natanael
18.  24.83 Laura
19.  25.82 Billybong378
20.  27.29 Logan
21.  27.34 NewoMinx
22.  27.37 Fred Lang
23.  27.50 abunickabhi
24.  27.73 brad711
25.  27.75 Rollercoasterben
26.  28.23 Axel Lönnstedt
27.  37.72 sascholeks
28.  42.31 Liam Wadek
29.  1:08.98 Brayden Adams


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  25.00 Ontricus
2.  35.52 Zeke Mackay
3.  35.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  38.04 Natanael
5.  44.88 Billybong378
6.  45.23 abunickabhi
7.  45.96 Wilhelm
8.  49.64 BleachedTurtle
9.  1:01.25 whatshisbucket
10.  1:09.53 Fred Lang
11.  1:21.99 PingPongCuber
12.  1:23.67 UnknownCanvas
13.  1:56.27 Jacck
14.  2:35.86 Axel Lönnstedt



*Contest results*(227)
1.  1521 Sean Hartman
2.  1351 OriginalUsername
3.  1184 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1157 NewoMinx
5.  1147 Michał Krasowski
6.  1120 JackPfeifer
7.  1108 JoXCuber
8.  1095 Shadowjockey
9.  1092 cuberkid10
9.  1092 MichaelNielsen
11.  1026 Laura
12.  1018 Luke Garrett
13.  1005 Jbacboy
14.  982 Khairur Rachim
14.  982 jancsi02
16.  980 MCuber
17.  973 Zeke Mackay
18.  946 MrKuba600
19.  935 thecubingwizard
20.  847 João Vinicius
21.  839 Clément B.
22.  833 DhruvA
23.  810 NathanaelCubes
24.  801 Jscuber
24.  801 jaysammey777
26.  797 Logan
27.  796 asacuber
28.  794 V.Kochergin
29.  784 Toothcraver55
30.  779 PugCuber
31.  774 tJardigradHe
32.  770 abunickabhi
33.  749 Mateusz Kozioł
34.  733 Magdamini
35.  727 jackeyguy
35.  727 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  726 DGCubes
38.  718 skewber10
39.  699 Ontricus
40.  695 riz3ndrr
41.  694 Dylan is nub
41.  694 fun at the joy
43.  677 Liam Wadek
44.  671 AlphaCam625
44.  671 G2013
46.  663 MTOBEIYF
47.  650 MattP98
48.  648 BradenTheMagician
49.  644 whatshisbucket
50.  620 Varun Mohanraj
51.  611 ExultantCarn
52.  609 Wilhelm
53.  602 Keenan Johnson
54.  587 AidanNoogie
55.  579 Cuz Red
56.  572 BenGotts
57.  568 BleachedTurtle
58.  564 Fred Lang
59.  554 Rollercoasterben
60.  551 [email protected]
61.  539 remopihel
62.  523 sigalig
63.  511 Coinman_
63.  511 GTGil
65.  506 Cooki348
66.  505 begiuli65
67.  502 Little Sunrise
68.  497 TipsterTrickster
69.  494 Dylan Swarts
70.  489 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  486 Underwatercuber
72.  484 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  480 2017LAMB06
74.  478 niclas.mach
75.  477 Sameer Aggarwal
76.  443 nikodem.rudy
77.  436 dhafin
78.  432 Coneman
79.  424 Glomnipotent
80.  422 swankfukinc
81.  414 xyzzy
82.  406 colegemuth
82.  406 Natanael
84.  405 Parke187
85.  398 PokeCubes
86.  396 TheCube4226
87.  393 NoProblemCubing
88.  392 Alexis1011
89.  391 Antto Pitkänen
90.  389 2018JAIN01
91.  382 Immolated-Marmoset
92.  381 MartinN13
92.  381 Owen Morrison
94.  380 danvie
95.  376 jake.levine
96.  373 Angry_Mob
97.  355 Isaac Latta
98.  353 speedcuber71
99.  342 TheNoobCuber
100.  337 Michael DeLaRosa
101.  336 eyeball321
102.  332 Billybong378
103.  331 CubingwithChris
104.  325 InlandEmpireCuber
105.  323 Cuber2113
106.  319 Julio974
106.  319 Legomanz
106.  319 JMHCubed
109.  317 gutte02
110.  312 Bogdan
111.  307 sascholeks
111.  307 mista
113.  302 d2polld
114.  292 skewby_cuber
115.  288 UnknownCanvas
116.  284 abhijat
117.  282 Brayden Adams
118.  281 Color Cuber
119.  277 Koen van Aller
119.  277 Teh Keng Foo
119.  277 JakeKlassen
122.  276 OJ Cubing
123.  271 denthebro
124.  270 PingPongCuber
125.  267 milo black
126.  262 Manatee 10235
127.  260 zhata
128.  255 turtwig
129.  254 dat1asiandude
129.  254 Micah Morrison
131.  249 OriEy
132.  238 SpeedCubeReview
133.  236 Mbozcan
134.  231 topppits
135.  225 bennettstouder
135.  225 20luky3
137.  222 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
138.  220 VIBE_ZT
139.  213 Awesomesaucer
140.  209 John Benwell
141.  195 brad711
141.  195 Infraredlizards
143.  194 NicoCuber1
144.  191 CaptainCuber
145.  190 Xauxage
146.  180 Petri Krzywacki
147.  177 qwer13
148.  176 AriIsSleeping
149.  174 Deri Nata Wijaya
150.  173 ican97
150.  173 Trig0n
152.  170 thatkid
153.  165 big_moe5
154.  164 Nayano
155.  158 obelisk477
156.  153 tc kruber
157.  146 MatsBergsten
158.  145 dschieses
159.  144 Comvat
160.  135 speedcube.insta
161.  134 bilbo07
162.  133 revaldoah
163.  130 Elo13
164.  128 [email protected]
165.  127 Valken
165.  127 pizzacrust
167.  126 Jacck
168.  124 GenTheThief
169.  121 Zagros
170.  119 OwenB
171.  117 Aadil- ali
172.  112 Mike Hughey
173.  110 TheKravCuber
174.  109 Ghost Cuber
174.  109 BiscutDNF
176.  103 freshcuber.de
176.  103 Turbo TPS
178.  101 zhziong
178.  101 LambdaPi
180.  99 Abhi
181.  98 Kal-Flo
182.  91 hotufos
182.  91 Keroma12
184.  88 One Wheel
185.  83 toinou06cubing
186.  82 Poketube6681
187.  81 PotatoesAreUs
187.  81 David ep
189.  80 Jmuncuber
189.  80 MJCuber05
189.  80 CubingCrazy
192.  78 [email protected]
193.  74 CubicOreo
193.  74 Lewis
195.  71 pjk
195.  71 dandreev
197.  68 audiophile121
198.  65 [email protected]
199.  64 steve1329
200.  63 Cubinwitdapizza
200.  63 SpartanSailor
202.  61 Last Layer King
203.  60 MrLunarWolf
204.  58 Andrew_Rizo
205.  56 Sub1Hour
205.  56 aarush
205.  56 Apolo
208.  55 Letmeinpls
208.  55 daniel678
210.  54 Lvl9001Wizard
211.  50 Bubbagrub
212.  46 JChambers13
213.  45 MarkyGames7
214.  37 WoowyBaby
215.  35 TheodorNordstrand
215.  35 kilwap147
217.  34 Cuberstache
217.  34 MarkA64
219.  33 Theo Leinad
220.  29 wearephamily1719
221.  28 dnguyen2204
222.  27 elimescube
223.  21 Tommy Kiprillis
224.  20 znay
225.  18 RyuKagamine
226.  12 KingCobble29
227.  7 MEF227


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2019)

227 competitors this week. And the winner this week is number 122.

That means our winner this week is *OJ Cubing!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

